# how often do u guys change substrate and clean tank out



## Anthony (Aug 26, 2009)

how neccasary is it to bleach and disenfect the tank or enclosure often? what are the benefits to doing it often? if i spot clean everyday i was plannin on doing a full substrate change and full clean in like 3 months.... is that too far away


----------



## 4Horse (Aug 27, 2009)

Good question, I've been wondering about this myself.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 27, 2009)

theres no benifit to using bleach often inside the enclosure. I think its possibly harmfull. I spot clean daily (if needed) and use diluted soap,water and elbow grease.Its difficult to rinse a large cage enough to disperse harsh chemicals,and most people build large tegu cages with wood and its not real practical to spray large amounts of water in wood cages. I recommend diluted soap and water.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 27, 2009)

Provided you do not let mold/mildew develop...

and provided you remove most of the waste regularly...

and provided you change the mulch occasionally...

I see no reason to need to bleach or even soapy water the cage...


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 27, 2009)

Defintely stay away from bleach if you can, theres so many other cleaners that are way less harmful, Im looking to change the substrate on my extremes enclosure every 3 months, I have access to a good place to get cypress so its easy for me to do that often, I guess depending on how you maintain the enclosure will tell you more or less how often or how long you can go before changing out completely.

(as mentioned above.. I would check for mold etc. very often)


----------

